# Pressemeldung: Wels-Gigant auf leichter Spinnrute gefangen



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

Pressemeldung

* Wels-Gigant auf leichter Spinnrute gefangen ​*
*Fangdaten:*
Fisch: Wels, 1,94m 
Gewässer: WESER in der Nähe von Hameln am 03.05.2017

Rute: Pontos Ulysseus Spin 10-40Gr.
Rolle: Shimano Stradic FA 3000
Schnur: Pontos 8-braid Octacast 0.12mm
Köder: Wobbler







Kürzlich erreichte uns die Fangmeldung unseres Kunden Maik Rathje.
Maik war am 03.05.2017 mit einer leichten Spinncombo an der Weser unterwegs und fischte mit einem kleinen Wobbler als er einen regelrechten Einschlag in der Rute bemerkte. 

Schon bald war klar, dass sich da kein Barsch, Hecht oder Zander den Köder geschnappt haben konnte. Es folgten 40 nervenaufreibende Minuten in denen der Großfisch Angler und Gerät alles abverlangte. Doch dann war es soweit und Maik konnte einen 1,94m langen Wels sicher landen! 

Wir gratulieren Maik zum außergewöhnlichen Fang und freuen uns, dass unsere nur 150g wiegende Pontos Ulysseus Spin 10-40Gr. auch beim Großfisch-Drill zuverlässig ihren Dienst verrichtete. 

Pontos Fishing
www.pontosfishing.de


----------

